# Cruze Hatch 1.8..too slow



## don.govender (Jan 24, 2015)

Gents,
I live in Abu Dhabi now, and I have a 2014 Cruze Hatch.. but it seems way to slow..probably cos I drove a megane sport, Golf 5 GTI and a few other hot hatches before this car.
I only bought it cos the the wife didn't wanna let me get the Golf 7 GTI...anyhow..what mods can you guys suggest and I have 17" standard wheels now, but I'm looking for 18's..would have been easy to get back in South Africa, seems more of a mision over here...

Any suggestions would be welcome....


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The 1.8 is slow and not really worthwhile spending money on to make it go better. A tune would give a bit more, but a heavy car with a smallish engine is never going to be a performer. Saying that it still should be a nice highway cruiser.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sell it and buy a faster car. There are next to zero performance enhancements that you can do to a non turbo engine that will make any worthwhile difference.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The 1 guy with a Hatch that every some one wants and IT is too slow ..

Shoot I could Make IT Go Faster ...Higher Octane Fuel to Start ..Better Spark Plugs , Gapped Properly , Intake AIr ......


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> The 1 guy with a Hatch that every some one wants and IT is too slow ..
> 
> Shoot I could Make IT Go Faster ...Higher Octane Fuel to Start ..Better Spark Plugs , Gapped Properly , Intake AIr ......


Hey Brian, you want faster Cruze hatches, check out the 1.6T thread and see the performance those guys are getting.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As was stated before a turbo would really wake it up, but likely not worth the cost of a custom install.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best wishes ! 

Aussie I visit that thread from time to time !


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

pity the 1.6 turbo hatch is not available outside of china and Australia,170kw 270nm with nothing more than an ecu reflash lifts the cruze into a different level performancewise,but having said that jblackburn is correct there is not much you can do with the 1.8 non turbo,should have been euthanized years ago as nearly all its Japanese rivals outclass it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Hey Brian, you want faster Cruze hatches, check out the 1.6T thread and see the performance those guys are getting.


*Aw, c'mon Aussie ..
*.. please don't tease us with all the good stuff you guys get in Oz.
1.6L & 1.6L Turbo


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

don.govender said:


> Gents,
> I live in Abu Dhabi now, and I have a 2014 Cruze Hatch.. but it seems way to slow.. anyhow.. what mods can you guys suggest.. Any suggestions would be welcome....


TRIFECTA - 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.8L

As *jblackburn* and *Aussie* have already correctly stated, there's nothing realistic you can do that will make a _'slam you back into the driver's seat difference'_. However if you're stuck with the car, Trifecta offers a 1.8L tune that adds, IIRC, 20 horsepower and 20 ft/lbs of torque. The extra twist is all there at 2,500 rpm while the added ponies peak higher up the range. The few guys I know of that have installed it seem well pleased.

Just a thought.


----------

